# .info @ puretec



## united (27. Juli 2001)

was kostet so eine .info bei puretec eigentlich an einrichtungsgebühr?
und kann mir einer erklären, was es mit der sunrise period und der
landrush period auf sich hat?
ich hab superlange auf der puretecseite nach passenden infos gesucht,
aber keine gefunden.
vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.
und ich glaub ich hatte mal ne prioritynumber per mail bekommen, allerdings hab ich die mail nicht mehr. komm ich irgendwie wieder an meine prioritynumber dran?

thx+cu | united


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. August 2001)

soweit ich weiß kostet das 25 dm einrichtungsgebühr und dann jeden monat 4,60 DM. habe selber eine beantragt.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (18. August 2001)

Hi Jungs,

da ja einige aus dem tutorials.de Team bei Puretec arbeiten, bekommt ihr natürlich die gewünschte Information aus erster Hand 

Also wenn man schon ein Tarifpaket bei Puretec hat, kostet die Registrierung einer info-Domain 4,99DM im Monat, eine Einrichtungsgebühr wird nicht erhoben. Wenn man kein Tarifpaket bei Puretec hat und nur eine info-Domain reggen will, dann geht man auf http://www.info-wunschdomain.de (gehört zum gleichen Haus).

Sunrise: wenn Du eine Marke an einem Namen hast, dann konntest Du den dazu passenden Domainnamen.info  mittels der Sunrise-Period vorreservieren. Unter http://www.afilias.info in der Whois-Datenbank sind bereits diese vorgemerkten Domainnamen eingetragen. 

Für Nicht-Markeninhaber kommt nur die Landrush-Period in Frage, wobei es hier auch sog. Priority-Numbers gab. Mit einer hohen Nummer kann man sich an die Spitze der Anwärter setzen und hat somit gute Chancen, den Zuschlag für seine Wunschdomain.info zu erhalten. Da die Priority-Numbers nur einmalig ausgegeben wurden, hat man auf gut deutsch gesagt gelitten, wenn man die Mail mit der Nummer bzw. die Notice Puretec-Konfigmenü verschlampt hat.


----------



## Klon (19. August 2001)

Wo wir grad drüber sprechen, ich konnte zwei "Hotdomains" vorreggen, wie hoch sind meine Chancen sie auch wirklich zu bekommen?


----------



## Robert Fischer (19. August 2001)

soviel ich weiß gibt es insgesamt 19 offizielle registrare, bei denen du .info beantragen kannst. also müsste die chance bei 1:19 stehen.


----------

